# How cool is this? Aerocycle V2.0



## DonChristie (May 20, 2014)

Had some fun with this graphic!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 20, 2014)

Sweet

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (May 21, 2014)

This should be on the front left chest and bike on back. Very kool! I think we all would be fine paying extra for both sides with printing on them.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 21, 2014)

Great job, definitely want one of these!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 21, 2014)

White t with red lettering and silver plane please  or just like the decal would be sweet. ..I'll take one

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iverider (May 21, 2014)

If it were me, I'd duplicate the actual decal and do it centered on the front of the T as big as possible. It is not me though


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 21, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> If it were me, I'd duplicate the actual decal and do it centered on the front of the T as big as possible. It is not me though




Like this idea

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (May 21, 2014)

My thought was to make another shirt with this logo on the front. The cost of shirt would increase if it were printed on both sides about $5 a shirt. If i were to add color it would be even more. I could imagine all the combinations you guys would want! I think i will just keep it simple an do another one with this on front. Let me finish selling V1.0 first.


----------



## 2jakes (May 21, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Had some fun with this graphic!




*Great  Work !

*This is a rough draft & not to scale. 

I would like to know if  "AERO CYCLE"  be done in red ?
To be placed on the front of t-shirt.
Thank You.
2J


----------



## DonChristie (May 21, 2014)

Thanks 2 J! I do like colors and may add them to this one. It does make it pop!


----------



## DonChristie (May 21, 2014)

Workin on it!


----------



## 2jakes (May 21, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Workin on it!










I used to have one of these bikes...now all I have is this old photo.....


----------



## DonChristie (May 21, 2014)

Heres the pic I am modeling it around


----------



## 2jakes (May 21, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Heres the pic I am modeling it around




*Hey...is that my tank ? *


----------



## DonChristie (May 21, 2014)

Nope! Mark our Moderator owns it!


----------



## 2jakes (May 21, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Nope! Mark our Moderator owns it!





*Project Rocks !

"tanks" !


*


----------



## oddball (May 22, 2014)

See what you can do with this Don, will go on my Silver Eagle.
Cliff


----------



## oddball (May 22, 2014)

This pic may work better


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 22, 2014)

Very nice put me down for a couple of these!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2014)

Nice work Don! If you edit out the Arnold/Schwinn, I _might_ take one...


----------



## DonChristie (May 22, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice work Don! If you edit out the Arnold/Schwinn, I _might_ take one...



Hahaha! Thanks for the compliments! OK, I think I added enough bling to this graphic! Maybe too much? I plan on printing up some shirts after I finish with Aerocycle V1.0, Look for it! 



In the meantime, order an Aerocycle shirt here...http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?58290-Aero-Cycle-shirts


----------



## jd56 (May 23, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Hahaha! Thanks for the compliments! OK, I think I added enough bling to this graphic! Maybe too much? I plan on printing up some shirts after I finish with Aerocycle V1.0, Look for it!
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, order an Aerocycle shirt here...http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?58290-Aero-Cycle-shirts




I want one of these too.
Will send in my order for the V1 today.
Keep us posted on the V2 shirt.

Great work Don.


----------



## DonChristie (May 23, 2014)

oddball said:


> View attachment 152474
> 
> This pic may work better



Cliff-what do you want to do with this? Shirt? Sticker? Werent you going to send me some AMC stuff to work on?
JD- got you covered! Thanks!


----------



## oddball (May 24, 2014)

Yeah, I went through my clip art for the motorbike logo,may have to look for more ideas on the web, I'll pm you what I have. As for the Elgin eagle, I'm gonna blow up the pic I posted, touch it up by hand, size it down and then have a water slide made for my Elgin Silver Eagle bicycle. Gonna see you at the swap meet tomorrow?

Cliff


----------



## Spence36 (May 29, 2014)

Ill take one 




Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## DonChristie (May 31, 2014)

Nice Aero Cycle, Spence! Still got it? Is that a 1934? What years did they make these?

Cliff-i can make a file you can print large scale. It will take some work! I saved the pic already, lol.

I am selling the V0.2 in the for sale section now.


----------



## jacdan98 (May 31, 2014)

Put me down for one!


----------



## DonChristie (May 31, 2014)

Hey Cliff, How does this look? Could be the next shirt?


----------



## jacdan98 (May 31, 2014)

Do you think you can make a shirt with this badge on it?

jack

View attachment 153551


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 1, 2014)

The Aerocycle V2 is now for sale here...http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?58698-Aero-Cycle-V2-0-shirts&p=352086#post352086

Jack-I could do that graphic. The thing is not many probably would sell. Cabers don't like Schwinns! lol.


----------



## jacdan98 (Jun 2, 2014)

It's been done before in the 70's I think it would sell? Excelsior on shirt.

jack

View attachment 153740


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 3, 2014)

Thats a classic pic right there! Early mtb enthusiasts! Do you have a better pic of the headbadge? V2 aerocycle shirts available now in the for sale section! Get them while they're hot!


----------



## kelvinwo (Jun 3, 2014)

Damn sweet.



is an attorney a lawyer


----------



## jacdan98 (Jun 4, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Thats a classic pic right there! Early mtb enthusiasts! Do you have a better pic of the headbadge? V2 aerocycle shirts available now in the for sale section! Get them while they're hot!





View attachment 154059......


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 6, 2014)

I will try and draw the exselsior badge. Prove me wrong people, buy a V2 aerocycle shirt! For sale now!


----------



## okozzy (Jun 9, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> I will try and draw the exselsior badge. Prove me wrong people, buy a V2 aerocycle shirt! For sale now!




I would be interested in a couple of those... Excelsior shirts.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 11, 2014)

How bout a shirt with this... I'd buy 3! 




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 11, 2014)

How bout a shirt with this... I'd buy 3! 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 11, 2014)

Cool pic! I couldnt do that. Basically, i do an outline of a picture. I am sure there is a process to print pics on shirts. I dont have the capabilities.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 12, 2014)

I just put out the last call in the for sale section! Order now or forever hold your peace!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 28, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> I just put out the last call in the for sale section! Order now or forever hold your peace!



Got mine today. ...thanks!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jun 28, 2014)

Got mine today too! Thanks!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 28, 2014)

It's a really cool shirt. ... hmmm some rare badge shirts would be cool.... or maybe a fender bomb. ..or..... but seriously ..very very good work...highly suggest people buy these

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 28, 2014)

Or a crossbar. ..lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Jul 8, 2014)

Got my shirt yesterday...thanks Don....This one is alot better.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 8, 2014)

I picked up both of mine Sunday. Great shirts Don, thanks for taking on that project! Mark


----------

